# Spencer's 50% Off Has Begun!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I popped into Spencer's last night and they've already started marking some things down 50%. I managed to score one of the bleeding head fountains (a Spirit exclusive, I though) for $35 instead of the regular $70 price.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...a9e-4733-b880-d2d1b3fb0ef4/productOptionIDs//


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks Zombie-f

I actually [placed the order on line. 

I doubt if I'd be able to get to there until after halloween.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Spirit is also marking everything on their website 50% off.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I picked up the severed scarecrow head, a severed leg and severed arm for about $25.
Gotta love the sales!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

iwas there sat spent so much money after nov1 i have 100.00 to spend if i spend 100---boy my haunt is going to be bigger next year lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ours has had 50% off all decor/props for the past week. Picked up a few things. Not too much I can't live without but half off is sweet. I'm tapped out though so won't hit the day-after sales, but I got a lot of new stuff this year so I'm pleased.


----------

